# Liquid Cooling VS. Fans



## MichaelKing (Apr 3, 2006)

What do you guys see as better, liquid cooling or fans.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

con with a LC is that if there is any holes in it (and you didn't bother to check before installing) then you will have one big door stopper


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Liquid will cool better and it will be far less noisy, but I have issues with putting water (coolant, whatever) inside my computer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Agreed, and from what I remember expensive.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Phase cooling is where its at!

For all my systems I have stuck with fans, hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Liquid cooling is awesome but what an expense difference and you could buy an awful lot of fans for the same money!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

It depends on your system. If you can keep it cool with fans and don't mind the noise fine. But I could not keep my P-4 dual core cool enough with air and I installed a water cooling system for under $200 and it does a much much better job. For a heavy duty gamer, for example, its a necessity.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Oh--and water it is MUCH quieter. That was worth it for me alone.


----------



## KingCody (Nov 3, 2005)

1. water cooling controls temps far better than air cooling

2. water cooling is much quieter than air cooling

3. you don't use plain water, you use a non-conductive liquid such as distilled water, deionized water, or other non-conductive coolant. if you build it right it won't leak, but if it does it still won't damage anything.

4. they are not hard to build yourself, and you can build one for about $50 USD, no need to spend $200-$300


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

KingCody said:


> 4. they are not hard to build yourself, and you can build one for about $50 USD, no need to spend $200-$300


I'm not sure you can build a decent one for $50.

Here is the one I put in (Swiftech, which I highly recommend):

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourse...stalling-reasonably-priced-water-cooling.html


----------

